# Pic of the day!!!



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd like to start a new multi-thread..lets see some of the members favorite frog pictures...Ill go first...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love it! That pic has everything; cool plant, beautiful frog *and* a tadpack!


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice photo Erik!
What type of Begonia is that?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like a Begonia soli-mutata.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

More pictures, less talking. 

Colon

















"El Cope" auratus









'Iquitos' vent - Kelly line

















I think these are my best ones.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

one of my sirensis highlands


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

BBoyette said:


> Looks like a Begonia soli-mutata.


Yes it is...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can not decide:


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

My Atelopus


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

'Ancon'


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Here's another a just got...


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

My Veradero pair


----------



## Tropicaldarts (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice Eric!!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

my white banded








my benedicta shucushuyacu


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

A few pics from my personal collection. Cheers!




























Varadero just chillin'


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Kimberly (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet! I've been wanting to show off this picture of my Azureus! Cant believe I took them with my phone ;P 




all of your photos are absolutely beautiful! This little guy is my first and only at the moment, but I know I got bit by the bug for sure! its so hard not to, I had only ever seen these frogs in the zoo back in Houston, tx, and dreamed since I was a kid to own one. (I had all the little collectable dart frog figurines and stuffed animals!) but last weekend I just realized that I wasn't crazy, that I really could have some of my own! Now it will be hard to stop...


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Strike the pose. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Paru Sylvaticus..









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## andaroo (Apr 8, 2009)

Kimberly said:


> Sweet! I've been wanting to show off this picture of my Azureus! Cant believe I took them with my phone ;P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics  These are my favorite darts


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

Cerro Autana leucs..


----------

